# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Tarih >  MUSUL Meselesi

## bozok

*MUSUL Meselesi*


 


*Misak-ı Milli ve Lozan Barış Konferansı Belgelerinde..*
*2023, Aralık 2001, Sayfa 30-37*
*İSTANBUL, 18 Ağustos 2005 Perşembe* 

*(heddam.com'dan...)*


Musul Bölgesi, I. Dünya Savaşı sonlarına kadar Batılı kaynaklarda genellikle, *Irak'tan ayrı olarak*, yukarı* "El-Cezire"* bölgesi içinde gösterilmiştir. I. Dünya Savaşı'ndan sonra ise bölge daha çok siyasi sebepler yüzünden Irak'ın parçası olarak kabul edilmiştir.

Musul, ilk olarak 1055-1056 yıllarında Selçuklu Devleti'ne bağlanmıştır. Bu tarihten itibaren Türkleşen Musul, I. Dünya Savaşı sonuna kadar değişik Türk devlet ve beyliklerinin hakimiyet sahaları içerisinde yer almış, Türkler tarafından bir vatan toprağı olarak kabul görmüştür. Osmanlı Devleti öncesinde bölgede hüküm süren Türk devlet ve beylikleri sırayla şunlardır: *Zengiler, Timurlular, Akkoyunlular ve Safeviler.*

*Musul, Osmanlı hakimiyetine ilk olarak Yavuz Sultan Selim'in 1514 tarihli üaldıran Seferi'yle girmiş, Kanuni Sultan Süleyman'ın 1534-1535 tarihinde gerçekleştirdiği Bağdat Seferi'yle bu hakimiyet perçinlenmiştir.* *Osmanlı hakimiyeti ile Musul, Süleymaniye, Kerkük ve Musul sancaklarından meydana gelen bir vilayetin merkezi olmuştur.* XX. yüzyılın başlarında vilayetin nüfusu ise 350.000 civarındadır.

İtilaf Devletleri gerek Paris Barış Konferansında gerekse San Remo görüşmelerinde Musul'u aralarında pazarlık konusu yapmışlardır. 25 Nisan 1920 tarihinde San Remo'da imza edilen Musul petrolleri konusundaki anlaşma galip devletlerin petrol paylarını tespit etmekteydi. Buna göre, petrol şirketi devamlı olarak İngiliz yönetiminde kalacak, ayrıca İngiltere hisselerin %75'ine sahip olacak ve eski Alman hissesi olan % 25'lik pay ise Fransa'ya devredilecekti.(1)

Musul üzerindeki Osmanlı hakimiyeti, I. Dünya Savaşı sonuna kadar sürmüştür. I. Dünya Savaşı ile İtilaf Devletleri'nin Musul üzerindeki siyasi emelleri Irak Cephesi'nin açılmasına sebep olmuş, savaşla birlikte Hindistan'dan gönderilen İngiliz kuvvetleri Basra'ya çıkarak kısa zamanda Bağdat'a kadar ilerlemişlerdi. Osmanlı Devleti Irak Cephesi'nde önemli başarılar elde etmesine rağmen, savaşın sonuna doğru diğer cephelerde olduğu gibi, Irak Cephesi'nde de geri çekilmek zorunda kalmıştır. *30 Ekim 1918'de Mondros Mütarekesi imzalandığı sırada Ali İhsan (Sabis) Paşa 6. Ordu Kumandanı olarak Musul'da bulunmakta idi.* 

üte yandan İngilizler ise süratli bir işgal hareketi ile Musul'a hakim olma çabası içerisindeydiler.

Musul meselesi, Mondros Mütarekesi'nin imzalanması ile başlayıp, *1926 yılı Haziran ayına kadar* geçen süre içinde çeşitli safhalardan geçmiş ve yeni Türk Devleti'nin İngiltere'yle olan ilişkilerinin temel meselesini oluşturmuştur. Bu mesele zaman zaman Türk-İngiliz ilişkilerini savaş noktasına dahi getirmiştir.

*Mondros Mütarekesi, Tatbikatı ve Misak-ı Milli'ye Göre Musul'un Durumu*



*Mustafa Kemal Paşa Musul'da*

Türkiye'nin Milletler Cemiyeti kararına tepkisi büyük olmuştur. Karar Türkiye'de İngiltere'ye karşı bir savaş havası yaratmıştı. *Türkiye defalarca Musul konusundaki İngiliz oyunlarını kabul etmeyeceğini açıklamasına rağmen bu tutumunda direnemeyecek ve Cemiyet Meclisi kararma uyarak 5 Haziran I926'da yapılan Ankara Antlaşması ile Musul'u Irak'a terketmeyi* kabul edecektir.


*Mondros Mütarekesi ve Tatbikatı Sırasında Musul'un Durumu:*

Türk Ordusu'nun *1915 yılı Kasım ayında İngilizler'i Kut'ul-Amare'de* yenilgiye uğratmasına rağmen, bu zaferin olumlu neticeleri elde edilememiş, takviye edilen İngiliz birlikleri bölgede yavaş yavaş hakimiyetlerini tesis etmeye başlamışlardı.* Bağdat'ın Mart I917'de İngilizler'in eline geçmesiyle* Türk ordusunun kuzeye çekilmesi hızlanmış, Musul vilayeti ciddi bir işgal tehlikesi ile karşı karşıya kalmıştır.

Mondros Mütarekesi'nin imzalanmasından birkaç gün önce Musul'da 6. Ordu Komutanlığı'na getirilen Ali İhsan Paşa, Mütareke'nin imzalanmasına kadar Musul'un İngilizler'in eline geçmemesi için gayret sarfetmesine rağmen, bunda başarılı olamamıştır. 25 Ekim'de başlayan İngiliz taarruzu 30 Ekim'de önemli sayıda Türk birliğinin esir edilmesi ile sonuçlanmıştı.

Mütareke'nin yürürlüğe girdiği andan (31 Ekim 1918 günü, saat 12.00'de) itibaren, *geri çekilmekte olan Ali İhsan Paşa'nın 6. Ordusu olduğu yerde durmuştu.* Bu sırada 6. Ordu birlikleri batıdan doğuya doğru Rakka, Miyadin, Telafer, Dibeke, üemçemal, Süleymaniye hattı üzerinde idi. İngiliz kuvvetleri ise EI-Hazar, Gayyare, Altınkopru, Kerkük, Hanikin hattında bulunuyordu.(2) *Yani Mütareke'nin imzalandığı gün, Kerkük merkezi hariç, Musul ve Musul vilayetinin büyük bir kısmı Osmanlı Ordusu'nun elinde idi.*

Mütareke hükümlerine göre bölgede bulunan bütün kuvvetlerin yerlerinde kalmaları gerektiği halde, İngiliz kuvvetleri buna uymamışlardır. İlerlemeye devam eden İngilizler, l Kasım'da Hamamalil'e girmişler, buradan Musul'u işgal edeceklerini söyleyerek Türk kuvvetlerinin Musul şehrinden 5 km. kuzeye çekilmelerini istemişlerdir.

Ali İhsan Paşa, İngilizler'in bu talebini Sadrazam'a bildirmiş, bir seri telgraf görüşmeleri sonucunda *Sadrazam, Ali İhsan Paşa'ya 8 Kasım tarihli telgrafı ile 15 Kasım günü şehrin boşaltılması talimatını* vermiştir. Ali İhsan Paşa, bu talimata uygun olarak 10 Kasım'da Musul'u İngilizlere terk etmiş, ordu karargahı ile birlikte Nusaybin'e doğru çekilmiştir.(3)


*Misak-ı Milli'ye Göre Musul'un Durumu:*

Görüldüğü gibi Musul, Mütareke hükümlerine ve uluslararası savaş kaidelerine aykırı bir şekilde işgal edilmiştir.* Burada 31 Ekim günü saat 12.00 itibariyle her iki tarafın kuvvetlerinin durumu üzerinde ayrıntılı bir şekilde durmamızın temel sebebi;* Misak-ı Milli'ye göre güney sınırlarının tesbiti meselesinde Mütareke'nin yürürlüğe girdiği andaki *ordumuzun fiili durumunun* temel bir kıstas olarak dikkate alınmasından dolayıdır.

Bölünmez bir Türk yurdunun sınırlarını tespit eden ve 28 Ocak 1920 tarihli gizli oturumda son Osmanlı Meclis-i Mebusan'ı tarafından kararlaştırılan Misak-ı Milli'nin birinci maddesi, Türkiye'nin güney sınırlarını tesbit etmektedir. 

*Misak'ın birinci maddesinde;*

*"Osmanlı Devleti'nin özellikle Arap çoğunluğunun yerleşmiş olduğu (30 Ekim 1918 günkü Mütareke yapıldığı sırada) düşman ordularının işgali altında kalan bölgelerin geleceğinin, haklarını serbestçe açıklayacakları rey sonucu belirlenmesi gerekir; söz konusu mütareke çizgisi içinde din, soy ve amaç birliği bakımlarından birbirlerine bağlı olan, karşılıklı saygı ve özveri duyguları besleyen soy ve toplum ilişkileri ile çevrelerinin koşullarına saygılı Osmanlı-İslam çoğunluğunun yerleşmiş bulunduğu kesimlerin tümü ister bir eylem, ister bir hükümle olsun, hiçbir nedenle birbirinden ayrılamayacak bir bütündür"* şeklindeki yaklaşım açıktır.* Buna göre mütareke hattı esas alındığında Musul, Kerkük ve Süleymaniye'nin ve diğer tarafta Hatay bölgesinin Anadolu'nun ayrılmaz bir parçası olduğu**açıktır.*

*Mütareke anında Türk Ordusu'nun Gayyare'de bulunduğu tüm kaynaklarca kabul edilmektedir.* Sadece Kerkük sancağı 31 Ekim tarihi itibariyle İngiliz kuvvetlerinin eline geçmiş olarak gösteriliyorsa da(4) Nejat Kaymaz, General Sedat Doğruer'in eserine dayanarak *"Kerkük'ün de savaşın durması gereken saatten sonra İngilizler'in eline geçmiş olabileceği" ihtimalinin* kuvvetle muhtemel olduğuna işaret etmektedir(5).

Esasında bu durumun ihtimal olmayıp kesin bir gerçeği ifade ettiğini Mustafa Kemal Paşa'nın tespitlerinden anlamak mümkündür. *Mustafa Kemal Paşa daha Misak-ı Milli ilan edilmeden önce Ankara'ya gelişinin ertesi günü Ziraat Okulu'nda yaptığı 28 Aralık 1920 tarihli konuşmasında haksız işgali dile getirerek Musul'un Mütareke anında Türk Ordusu'nun hakimiyetinde bulunduğunu ifade etmiş, İngiliz işgalini İstanbul'un işgalinde olduğu gibi haksız ve Mütareke hükümlerine uymayan bir teşebbüs olarak değerlendirmiştir"*.(6)

Esasında İngilizler'in Musul'u işgal etmeleri askeri anlamda bir statü değişikliğinden başka bir durumu ifade etmemiştir. Musul'u işgal etmişler ancak bölgeye hakim olamamışlardır. Bölgedeki aşiretleri kontrol altında tutma konusunda ciddi sıkıntıları olmuştur. *Kerkük ve Süleymaniye halkı İngiliz himayesine sıcak bakmamışlar*(7), *tam aksine* *rahatsızlık duymuşlardır.* Müslüman kabileler İngilizler'e vergi vermekte direnmişler, sık sık sokak kavgalarına girmişlerdir. Yöre halkının ekseriyeti kesinlikle Türk tarafında yer almıştır(8). Musul halkı, Ankara'da ilk B.M.M.'nın açılmasıyla güçlenen Milli Mücadele hareketine destek vermiştir. Hatta bölgede bulunan Araplar dahi İngilizler'e karşı Mustafa Kemal Paşa ile işbirliğini düşünmüşlerdir. *M. Kemal üke, İngiliz belgelerine dayanarak Musul'daki Arap ve Kürtler'in, İngiliz himayesindeki Faysal'a değil de Anadolu'ya dayanmayı tercih ettiklerini ifade etmektedir"* (9).

Musul halkının bu arzuları karşısında Ankara hükümeti duyarsız kalmamıştır. Mustafa Kemal Paşa'nın 1 Mayıs 1920 tarihinde B.M.M.'nde yaptığı konuşma, Musul konusundaki düşüncesini ve uygulanması gereken politikayı açık bir şekilde ortaya koymaktadır: *"Hep kabul ettiğimiz esaslardan birisi ve belki birincisi olan hudut meselesi tayin ve tespit edilirken, hudud-u millimiz, iskenderun'un cenubundan geçer, şarka doğru uzanarak Musul'u, Süleymaniye'yi, Kerkük'ü ihtiva eder. İşte hudud-u millimiz budur dedik!"*(10)

M. Kemal Paşa ve Ankara hükümeti, ortaya koyduğu bu kararlılığını Lozan Konferansı'na kadar olan süre içinde çeşitli vesilelerle göstermiştir. 

*İngilizler'in Ocak 1921'de* Erbil ve Revanduz arasında bulunan ve Türkler'i destekleyen *"Sürücü Aşireti"ne saldırmaları üzerine* M. Kemal Paşa, Milli Müdafaa Vekaleti'ne çektiği telgrafla* Revanduz bölgesine asker gönderilmesini* istemiştir"(11). Bu görev Kaymakam ve Milis Yarbay üzdemir Bey'e verilmiş, üzdemir Bey, kuvvetleriyle başlangıçta bölgede oldukça önemli başarılar elde etmiş ancak daha sonra çekilmek zorunda kalmıştır. *üzdemir Bey'in Revanduz'da kazandığı başarı, bölgedeki halk ve aşiretlerle üzerindeki nüfuzu Türk Genelkurmayı'nı Musul'un kurtarılması için bazı askeri tedbirlerin alınmasına sevk edecektir.* Dönemin Genelkurmay Başkam Fevzi Paşa 7 Eylül 1922 tarihli yazıyla El-Cezire Cephesi Kumandanlığından, Musul'a taarruz için gerekli hazırlıkların yapılmasını dahi isteyecektir.(12)

Görüldüğü gibi Ankara Hükümeti, daha Lozan Konferansı'nın başlamasından önce Musul'un gerekirse silah yoluyla kurtarılması için İngilizler'e karşı bir harekatı göze almıştır(13). *Ancak Türk Kuvvetleri'nden bir kısmının Batı Cephesi'ne kaydırılmak zorunda kalınması* ve daha sonra konferansın başlaması, bu isabetli düşüncenin gerçekleşmesine engel olacaktır.

Gerek Mütareke hükümlerine göre, gerekse Mütareke hattını esas alan Misak-ı Milliye göre Musul vilayeti Türk sınırları içerisindedir. Musul'un Misak-ı Milliye dahil olması tarihi ve *askeri bir hakikatin* ifadesinden başka bir şey değildir.


*Lozan Konferansı'nda Musul Meselesi*

Lozan Konferansı'nda üzerinde çetin tartışmaların meydana geldiği konu *"Musul Meselesi"* olmuştur(14). Türkiye için hayati bir öneme sahip olan Musul, müzakerelere ve müttefiklerine hakim olan İngiltere için de gerek zengin *"petrol kaynakları"* ve gerekse *"Hindistan yolunun emniyeti"* bakımından ele geçirilmesi zorunlu görülen stratejik ve iktisadi öneme sahip bir bölgedir(15). Türkiye için ise asgari vatan sınırlarını ifade eden Misak-ı Millinin vazgeçilmez bir ilkesidir.

Lozan görüşmelerine, Dışişleri Vekili olan Yusuf Kemal Bey'in istifa(16) etmesi üzerine O'nun yerine seçilen İsmet Paşa heyet başkanı olarak katılmıştır. Maliye Vekili Hasan Bey ve Sağlık Vekili Rıza Nur Bey de heyet üyesi olarak Lozan görüşmelerinde Ankara Hükümeti'ni temsil etmişlerdir.

İsmet Paşa'nın gerek T.B.M.M.'de yaptığı konuşmada gerekse Sapanca'da trende iken gazetecilere verdiği demecinde Türk heyetinin amacının Misak-ı Milliyi gerçekleştirmek olduğunu ısrarla vurguladığı görülmektedir.(17)

Musul meselesi, ilk olarak Lozan Konferansı'nın 23 Ocak 1923 tarihli oturumunda ele alındı. İsmet Paşa Türk tezini siyasi, tarihi, etnografik, coğrafi, ekonomik ve askeri açılardan geniş bir şekilde ilmi ve akli delillere dayanmak suretiyle izah etti.

İsmet Paşa'nın bu konuşması incelendiğinde Musul'un bir Türk toprağı olarak telakki edilmesindeki gerekçelerin yanı sıra İngiltere'nin ortaya koymaya çalıştığı iddiaları da *çürüttüğü* görülür.* Esasında Türk tezinin dayandığı temel nokta etnografik sebeplerdir.* Musul vilayetinde yerleşik nüfus, 503.000 kişi olarak gösterilmiş *veTürk-Kürt ayrımı yapılmaksızın* çoğunluğun Türk olduğu vurgulanmış ve bölgenin Anadolu'dan ayrılamayacağı belirtilmiştir.

İsmet Paşa son resmi Türk istatistiklerine dayanarak Musul'u meydana getiren unsurları şu şekilde gösterilmiştir ( 18)

Türk : 146.960
Kürt : 263.830
Arap : 43.210
Gayri Müslim : 31.000
TOPLAM : 503.000

İngiliz Heyeti'nin verdiği rakamlar ise şu şekildedir:

Türk : 65.895
Kürt : 452.720
Arap : 185.763
Hıristiyan : 62.225
Yahudi : 16.865
TOPLAM : 785.468

Verilen bu rakamlardan da anlaşılacağı gibi Araplarla Müslüman olmayan grupların vilayet nüfusu içinde azınlıkta, *Kürtler'le Türkler'in çoğunlukta olduğunu* İngiliz temsilcileri de kabul etmektedir. İsmet Paşa'nın ortaya koyduğu diğer sebepleri ise şu şekilde özetlemek mümkündür:

- Musul vilayetinde oturanlar yeniden Türkiye'ye bağlanmayı ısrarla istemektedirler; çünkü, sömürgeleşmiş bir halk olmaktan çıkarak, bağımsız bir devletin yurttaşları olacaklarını bilmektedirler.

- Coğrafi ve siyasal bakımlardan, bu vilayet, *Anadolu'yu tamamlayan bir parça*dır. Musul ancak Anadolu'ya bağlı kalmakla gerçek çıkış yerleri olan Akdeniz limanlarıyla sıkı ilişki kurabilecektir.

- Hukuki bakımdan hala Osmanlı Devleti'nin bir parçası olan Musul için İngiltere'nin yapacağı bütün antlaşmaların ve sözleşmelerin hukuki açıdan hiçbir değeri olamaz.

- Anadolu'nun güney kesimlerini birleştiren yolların kavşak noktası olan Musul'un ticaret ilişkilerimiz ve bu bölgenin güvenilirliği bakımından Türkiye'nin elinde olması zorunludur.

- Musul vilayeti, Türkiye'nin birçok başka parçaları gibi, *savaşın durmasından sonra ve yapılmış sözleşmelere aykırı olarak* Türkiye'den alınmıştır. Bu yüzden, aynı durumda kalmış öteki bölgeler gibi, Musul'un da Türkiye'ye verilmesi gerekir(19).

İsmet Paşa'dan sonra söz alan Lord Curzon ise ortaya koyduğu karşı teziyle Türk taleplerini çürütmeye çalışmış ancak *bunda başarılı olamayacağını anlayınca* başka metotlardan istifade etmeyi düşünmüştür. Curzon'un ilk manevrası *Musul meselesini normal seyrinden çıkartmak*(20) suretiyle İngiltere'nin Musul'u alıkoymak istemesinin *"petrol tesiriyle"* *olduğu gerçeğini* kamuoyundan saklamayı başarmasıdır. Böylece otel odalarında görüşülmeye başlanan Musul meselesinde Türkiye'nin haklılığını anlatabilme ve İngiltere'nin gerçek emellerini teşhir etme fırsatı kaçırılmış oluyordu(21). Bu otel görüşmelerinin birinde Türk Heyeti ikinci delegesi *Rıza Nur*, Lord Curzon'a *"Musul'un Türkler'e bırakılması halinde diğer ihtilaf konularında Ankara ile derhal anlaşma sağlanabileceği garantisini dahi vermiş, daha da ileri giderek İngilizler'e petrol imtiyazını teklif ederek(22) Musul'un Türkiye'ye verilmesini"*(23) istemiştir. Rıza Nur'un hatıraları incelendiğinde görüşmeler sırasında *İngilizler'in Süleymaniye sancağının Türkiye'ye verilmesini teklif ettiklerini* *ancak* buna Türk heyetinde askeri müşavir olarak bulunan Tevfik (Bıyıklıoğlu) Bey'in karşı çıktığını ifade etmektedir(24).

İkinci celse görüşmelerinde meselenin iyice çıkmaza girmesi İsmet Paşa'nın yeni bir çözüm yolu önermesiyle aşılmak istenmiştir. İsmet Paşa'nın bölgede* "plebisit"* yapılması yönündeki *teklifi* yine Lord Curzon tarafından *kabul edilmemiştir*.* Gerekçe ise oldukça şaşırtıcıdır.* Curzon'a göre, bölge halkının rey verme alışkanlığı yoktur. Bu konuda tecrübe sahibi olmadıklarından plebisitin amacını anlayamayacaklarını ileri sürerek(25), koruduklarını ve haklarını savunduklarını iddia ettikleri bölge halkının adeta *"cahiller topluluğu*" olarak kabul ettiklerini göstermişlerdir(26).

Plebisit teklifi karşısında Lord Curzon'un ikinci önemli manevrası Musul meselesinin Cemiyet-i Akvam'a havalesi ve kararın cemiyet tarafından verilmesi teklifidir. Bu teklif İngiltere'nin müttefikleri tarafından da desteklenmiştir.

İsmet Paşa'nın, bir defa daha Türkiye'nin Musul'dan vazgeçmeyeceğini bildirmesi üzerine o günkü celse tatil edilmiştir.

Daha sonraki gelişmelerde herhangi bir sonuç elde edilemedi. 4 şubat'ta yeni bir barış projesi hazırlayan İngilizler ve müttefikleri barış görüşmelerinin kesilmesi tehdidinde bulunarak bunu Türk heyetine kabul ettirmeye çalıştılar. Fakat İsmet Paşa bu teklifi kabul etmedi ancak *4 şubat 1923 tarihinde yazılı bir teklif yaparak Musul meselesini Türkiye ile İngiltere arasında bir yıl içinde ortak bir anlaşmayla çözümlemek üzere konferans programından çıkarılmasını istedi*(27).Görüşmeler aynı gün sona erdi ve İsmet Paşa, Romanya üzerinden Türkiye'ye döndü(28).


*Lozan Görüşmelerinin T.B.M.M.'de Yol Açtığı Tepkiler:*

T.B.M.M, 21 şubat 1923 tarihli gizli oturumunda Lozan Konferansı'nda meydana gelen hadiseleri ve İsmet Paşa'nın müttefiklere teklif ettiği sulh projesini görüşmeye başladı. İlk olarak İsmet Paşa söz alarak konferans hakkında oldukça uzun bir konuşma yaptı ve Meclis'e bilgi verdi. *Müttefik devletlerin Türk Heyeti'ni tehdit ettiğini* söyleyerek " "dedi.(29)

İsmet Paşa'nın izahından sonra 27 şubat'tan itibaren yaklaşık bir hafta süreyle Lozan görüşmeleri milletvekilleri arasında çetin tartışmalara ve karşılıklı atışmalara sebep olmuştur. T.B.M.M.'de muhalefet partisi rolünü üstlenen ikinci gruba mensup milletvekilleri *"Musul verilemez, gerekirse bu uğurda savaşırız"*(30) anlayışı içindeydiler. Bu heyecan içinde defalarca söz alarak İsmet Paşa'ya ve Vekiller Heyeti'ne çeşitli suçlamalarda bulunmuşlardır. İkinci grubun önde gelen isimlerinden Hüseyin Avni ve Ali şükrü beyler başta olmak üzere birçok milletvekilleri yaptıkları konuşmalarda Lozan görüşmelerinde *"Misak-ı Milli'den taviz veriliyor"* iddiası ile endişelerini dile getirmişlerdir.

Trabzon Milletvekili Ali şükrü Bey, yaptığı konuşmalarda sık sık *"Mehmetçiğin süngüsüyle kazanılan muazzam zafer, Lozan'da heba edildi"* şeklinde sert eleştirilerde bulunmuştur. Musul meselesinin çözümünün ertelenmesi ve bir sene sonraya bırakılması ise* heyetin yaptığı büyük bir hata* olarak değerlendirilmiştir.(31) Siirt Mebusu Necmettin Bey Musul'u terk etmenin bütün doğu vilayetlerini terk etmek anlamına geldiğini, bu meselenin Cemiyet-i Akvam'a havale edilmesinin, Musul'u İngiltere'ye vermek anlamına geldiğini ısrarla ifade etmiştir.(32) Erzurum Mebusu Hüseyin Avni Bey, gerek Vekiller Heyeti'nin, gerekse T.B.M.M.'nin Misak-ı Milli'den zerre kadar fedakarlıkta bulunması halinde, millet ve namus adına bu işten el çekmeli ve çekip gitmelidir şeklindeki sert çıkışıyla mevcut hükümeti uyarmıştır"(33). *Bitlis Mebusu Yusuf Ziya Bey de bir Kürt olarak,* *"Bir insanı ikiye bölmek veyahut herhangi bir parçasını ayırmak mümkün değil ise, Musul'u Türkiye'den ayırmak da mümkün değildir"* diyerek, bölgede bu tip bir ayrılığın olmadığını savunmuştur(34).

Görüşmeler sırasında tenkit edilen konuların başında; Misak-ı Milli'den taviz verilmiş olması, Türk murahhas üyelerinin yeterli politik mücadele gösterememeleri, *Heyet'in yetkilerini aşması ve gerekli konularda T.B.M.M.'ne danışılmaması* ve Lozan görüşmeleri ile ilgili olarak *Meclis'in yeterince aydınlatılmamış olması* gelmektedir. Görüşmelerde T.B.M.M.'ne başkanlık eden *Ali Fuat Paşa* da hatıratında *"Meclis hakikaten tenvir edilmemiştir. Müttefiklerin yanlış tercüme ve tabedilmiş projesinden başka elde yazılı bir şey yoktu"* demektedir(35).

Ali Fuat Paşa tartışmalar sırasında T.B.M.M.'nin içinde bulunduğu havayı şu sözleriyle yansıtmaktadır; *"Mebuslar.... hükümeti ihmalkarlıkla itham ediyorlardı. Gerek hükümeti ve gerekse başmurahhas İsmet Paşa'yı mes'ul tutmak yoluna gidiyorlardı. Konuşmaların hemen hepsi, şiddetli ve sinirli idi. Mebusların Misak-ı Milli'den bazı fedakarlıklar yapılmak suretiyle hazırlanan mukabil projenin müttefiklerce kabulü halinde Meclis'in millet muvacehesinde düşeceği durumdan son derece telaşlandıkları belli oluyordu. Hatiplerin birbirinden heyecanlı ve sinirli konuşmaları Meclis'in havasını büsbütün karıştırmıştı. Evvela Rauf Bey ve bilahare M. Kemal Paşa'nın mufassal izah ve beyanatları Meclis ekseriyetini kısmen de olsa sükÃ»nete getirmişti."*(36)

Rauf Bey'in görüşmelerde, Musul meselesinin önce tehir, daha sonra ise Cemiyet-i Akvam'a havale edilmesinin Türkiye'ye nelere mal olacağının farkında olan mebusların(37), sorduğu her soruya cevap vermeye çalışması ve bu çetin münakaşada İsmet Paşa'nın yanında yer alması, tartışmaları iyice çıkmaza sokmuştu. Rauf Bey, uyguladıkları siyaseti, özetle şu şekilde izah etmektedir: *"Biz, Mustafa Kemal Paşa ile İsmet gerekli izahatı alıp durumu tahlil ile tahkik ettikten sonra esas itibariyle işi harbe gitmeden halletmenin bir çaresini bulmak noktasında mutabık kaldık."*(38)

Rauf Bey'in ortaya koyduğu bu politika aynı zamanda Vekiller Heyeti'nin de kararıdır. Kemal Paşa'nın fikir ve düşünceleri ise çok farklı değildir. Ancak *M. Kemal Paşa'nın Musul meselesine çok daha geniş bir çerçeveden baktığını* hemen belirtmek gerekir. 25.12.1922'de Le Journal muhabiri Paul Herriot'a üankaya'da verdiği beyanatta Musul konusundaki görüşlerini şu şekilde açıklamıştır: *"Musul vilayetinin hudud-u millimize dahil araziden olduğunu biddefeat ilan ettik. Lozan'da elyevm karşımızda ahz-ı mevki etmiş olanlar bunu pekala bilirler. Vatanımızın hudutlarını tayin ettiğimiz zaman büyük fedakarlıklara katlandık... Artık milli arazimizden en ufak bir parçasını bizden koparmaya çalışmak pek haksız bir hareket olur. Buna katiyyen muvafakat edemeyiz."*(39)

M. Kemal Paşa, Lozan Konferansı'nın kesintiye uğramasından ve İngiliz tehditlerinden sonra da bu düşüncelerini aynen muhafaza etmiştir. Meclis'te Lozan ile ilgili tartışmalar sırasında *Musul meselesinin çözümlenmesini sonraya bırakmayı uygun görmüştür. O'nu bu karara sevk eden en önemli sebep ise: "Türkiye'nin içinde bulunduğu genel durumu, meydana gelmesi muhtemel bir Türk-İngiliz Savaşı ile tehlikeye düşürmemek düşüncesiyle"* izah etmek mümkündür. M. Kemal Paşa'nın bu çekincesi, tartışmalara nihayet vermek ve Meclis'i aydınlatmak için kürsüye gelerek yapmış olduğu Musul meselesini tahlilinde açıkça görülmektedir.

*"Musul meselesinin hallini muharebeye girmemek için bir sene sonraya talik etmek demek, ondan sarf-ı nazar etmek demek değildir. Belki, bunun istihsali için daha kuvvetli olabileceğimiz bir zamana intizardır (beklemektedir)... Musul meselesini bugünden halledeceğiz, ordumuzu yürüteceğiz, bugün alacağız dersek; bu mümkündür. Musul'u gayet kolaylıkla alabiliriz. Fakat Musul'u aldığımızı müteakip muharebenin hemen hitam bulacağına kani olamayız."*(40)

M. Kemal Paşa, 6 Mart 1923 tarihli görüşmelerde mebuslardan Vekiller Heyeti'ne verilecek yetki ile ilgili sınırlar da açık bir şekilde tespit etmektedir:

*"Bizim için çok mühim ve hayati olan Musul meselesinin muvakkaten talikini bahis mevzuu etmemek ve fakat idari, siyasi, mali ve iktisadi vesair meselelerde millet ve memleketin hukukunu istiklalini tamam ve emin olarak istihsal etmek ve memleketimizin suret-i kat'iyyede tahliyesini esas şart telakki eylemek üzere Heyet-i Vekile'ye bir veçhe vermek muvafıkolur."* (41)

M. Kemal Paşa'nın bu konuşmasından sonra Saruhan Mebusu Reşat Bey'in *"Lozan'a giden murahhas heyetine ve vekiller heyetine itimat olunması ve müzakerelerin sona erdirilmesi"* yönündeki önergesi oylamaya konuldu. Sonuçta 190 kişinin katıldığı oylamada, 170 mebus olumlu oy, 20 mebus ise olumsuz oy kullandı (42). İkinci gruba mensup 60 mebus oylamaya katılmadı.

T.B.M.M. hükümeti 8 Mart 1923'te Müttefikler'in anlaşma tasarısına karşı kendi antlaşma tasarısını Müttefik Devletler'e bildirdi: Türk notasına 28 Mart'ta cevap veren Müttefikler Konferans'ın yine Lozan'da 23 Nisan'da toplanmasını teklif ettiler. Konferans'ın ikinci devresinde de anlaşmaya varılamayan bazı noktalar oldu. *Musul meselesinin çözümü de, ileride yapılacak görüşmelere bırakılarak 24 Temmuz 1923'de Lozan Barış Antlaşması imza edildi.* Antlaşma'nın üçüncü maddesinin ikinci paragrafında yer alan Musul konusundaki hüküm şu şekildeydi:* "Türkiye ile Irak arasındaki sınır, işbu antlaşmanın yürürlüğe girişinden başlayarak 9 aylık bir süre içinde Türkiye ile İngiltere arasında dostça bir çözüm yoluyla saptanacaktır. üngörülen süre içinde iki hükümet arasında bir antlaşmaya varılmazsa Musul meselesi Milletler Cemiyeti Meclisi'ne götürülecektir".*

Lozan Anlaşmasının, ilk T.B.M.M.'nde Misak-ı Milliden taviz verildiği gerekçesiyle onaylanmayacağı aşikardı. İkinci meclis çalışmalarına başladığında, ilk meclisin muhalif grubuna mensup milletvekillerinin (İkinci Grup) büyük ölçüde Meclis'te yer almamalarına rağmen Lozan Anlaşması'na karşı aynı tepkiyi gösterdiklerini görmekteyiz. İkinci Meclis'teki bu muhalefete dayanarak anlaşmayı imzalamak istemeyen Rauf (Orbay) Bey, M. Kemal Paşa'nın İsmet Paşa lehinde tavır koyması üzerine istifa etmek zorunda kalmıştır. *M. Kemal Paşa'nın, anlaşmanın imzalanması istikametindeki tavrı,* Lozan Barış Anlaşması'nın *23 Ağustos 1924 tarihinde onaylamasıyla* sonuçlanmıştır.


*Lozan Konferansı Sonrasındaki Gelişmeler*

Musul meselesi Lozan Antlaşması'ndan sonra Haziran 1926 tarihine kadar sürüncemede kalacaktır. üç yıllık bir zaman dilimi içerisinde mesele önce 19 Mayıs 1924 tarihinden itibaren* Haliç (İstanbul) Konferansı'nda ele alınacak*, daha sonra Cemiyet-i Akvam Meclisi'nde görüşülecek ve nihayet, Haziran 1926 tarihli Ankara Antlaşması ile neticelenecektir.

Uyuşmazlığı gidermek amacıyla 19 Mayıs 1924'de İstanbul'da İngiltere'yle başlayan ikili görüşmelerde* İngiltere'nin Irak lehine Hakkari üzerinde de hak iddia etmesi* *üzerine* Konferans'tan sonuç alınamamıştır. Bunun üzerine İngiltere Musul meselesini 6 Ağustos'ta Cemiyet-i Akvam'a götürmüştür(44).

Cemiyet-i Akvam (Milletler Cemiyeti) Musul meselesini 20 Eylül 1924'te görüşmeye başlamıştır. Görüşmelerde Türk tarafı daha önceki görüşlerinde ısrar ederek Musul'da bir plebisit yapılmasını istediyse de İngiltere bu talebi de *"bölgede yaşayan halkın cahil olduğu ve sınır işlerinden anlamadığı"* gerekçesiy1e kabul etmemiştir(45). Milletler Cemiyeti, 30 Eylül 1924'te bir soruşturma kurulu kurulmasını kararlaştırmış, komisyon başkanlığına da eski Macar başbakanlarından *Kont Teleki* getirilmişti. Komisyon Irak'ta incelemede bulunarak Musul halkının görüşlerine(46) başvuracaktı. Komisyon, çalışmalarını sürdürdüğü sırada İngilizlerin saldırgan tavırları ve kuzeye doğru yeni toprakları işgal etmesi, kanlı olayların meydana gelmesine neden olmuştur(47). Bunun üzerine *Konsey*, 28 Ekim *1924'te bir sınır tanımı yaparak "Brüksel Hattı"* adıyla ve *geçici mahiyette* bir Türk-Irak sınırı tespit etmiştir(48). Soruşturma Komisyonu hazırladığı raporu 16 Temmuz I925'te Cemiyet Meclisi'ne sundu. Raporda(49) yer alan temel görüşler ana hatlarıyla şöyledir:

- Brüksel Hattı'nın coğrafi sınır olarak tespit edilmesi,

- Musul vilayetinde çoğunluğun, sayıları 500 bini bulan Kürtler'den meydana geldiği,

- Kürtler'in Türk ve Arap nüfustan fazla olduğu,

- 1928 yılında sona erecek olan Irak'taki manda yönetiminin 25 yıl daha uzatılması,

- Bölgedeki Kürtlere yönetim ve kültürel haklarının verilmesi kaydıyla Musul'un Irak yönetimine bırakılması,

- Cemiyet-i Akvam Meclisi'nin, bölgenin iki ülke arasında taksimine karar vermesi halinde* Küçük Zap çizgisinin sınır olarak* kabul edilmesi,

- Milletler Cemiyeti, Irak'taki manda yönetiminin uzatılmasını ve Kürtler'e imtiyazlar tanımak suretiyle bölgenin Irak'a bırakılmasını uygun görmediği takdirde, Musul'un Türkiye'ye bırakılmasının uygun olacağı,

- İngiltere'nin Hakkari üzerindeki iddia ve isteklerinin kabul edilmemesi.

Türkiye'nin bu komisyon raporuna itiraz etmesi üzerine, Konsey, 19 Eylül 1925'te La Haye Adalet Divanı'ndan görüş istedi. Divan'ın verdiği karar, Milletler Cemiyeti Meclisi'nin işini kolaylaştırır nitelikteydi. *Milletler Cemiyeti Meclisi, Türkiye'nin karşı çıkmasına rağmen*, 8 Aralık 1925'te Divan'ın kararını benimsediğini açıkladı. Hemen arkasından da 16 Aralık 1925'te Soruşturma Komisyonu Raporu'nu kabul ederek,* Brüksel Hattı'nın güneyindeki toprakların Irak'a bırakılmasını* kabul eden kararını aldı.(50)

Türkiye'nin Milletler Cemiyeti kararına tepkisi büyük olmuştur. Karar Türkiye'de İngiltere'ye karşı bir savaş havası yaratmıştı. Türkiye defalarca Musul konusundaki İngiliz oyunlarını kabul etmeyeceğini açıklamasına rağmen bu tutumunda direnemeyecek ve Cemiyet Meclisi kararına uyarak 5 Haziran I926'da yapılan Ankara Antlaşması(51) ile Musul'u Irak'a terketmeyi kabul edecektir.

Ankara Antlaşması,* "sınır, iyi komşuluk ilişkileri ve genel hükümler"* adı ile üç kesim ve toplam 18 maddeden meydana gelmektedir. 

Antlaşmanın bir ve ikinci maddesi Türk-Irak sınırını tespit etmiş, 14. madde ise *bölgedeki petrol gelirinin %10'unu* *25 yıl süreyle Türkiye'ye* *bırakılmasını* öngörmüştür (52) . Ancak Türkiye daha sonra* 500 bin İngiliz lirası karşılığı* bu hakkından vazgeçecektir.


*Sonuç*

M. Kemal Paşa'da başlangıçtan itibaren Musul'dan vazgeçilmesi yönünde herhangi bir temayül görülmemiştir. Değişik tarihlerdeki demeçlerinde Musul'un anavatandan ayrılmaz bir Türk yurdu olduğunu defalarca vurgulamıştır.

Lozan Konferansı sonrasında Musul konusunun çıkmaza girmesi, Türkiye'yi, bölgeyi savaşarak kazanma düşüncesine yöneltecektir. Konferansın başarısızlığa uğraması halinde karşılaşılacak güçlükler için Erkan-ı Harbiye-i Umumiye Riyaseti tarafından *"çok gizli" kaydıyla* bir harekat planı (53) hazırlanmış, fakat tatbik safhasına konulmamıştır.

M. Kemal Paşa ve İsmet Paşa, Musul üzerine bir askeri harekatı çeşitli zamanlarda müzakere etmişler, hatta Kazım Karabekir Paşa'ya Musul'un alınması için teklifte dahi bulunmuşlardır(54). Esasında bütün bu askeri çözümle ilgili düşünceler T.B.M.M. hükümetlerinin ve M. Kemal Paşa'nın Misak-ı Millinin gerçekleştirilmesi hususundaki hassasiyetinden kaynaklanmaktadır.

Musul'un kaybedilişini hazırlayan gelişmeler silsilesindeki ilk safha, Mütareke'nin imzalanmasından sonra Kerkük sancağının İngilizler tarafından haksız işgalidir. Bu işgal hareketinde *Ali İhsan Paşa'nın direnmeden sancağı İngilizler'e devretmesi* ayrıca Mütareke öncesindeki savaşlarda verdiği yanlış kararlar(55) İngilizler'in işini kolaylaştırmış, bölgenin kolaylıkla elden çıkmasına sebep olmuştur. İkinci safha ise Lozan Konferansı'nda İsmet Paşa'nın Musul'un Türkiye'ye verilmesi amacıyla sağlam temellere dayanarak savunmasını yaptığı mükemmel tezine rağmen, İngiliz oyunu ile Musul meselesinin sonraya bırakılması ve Milletler Cemiyeti'ne havalesidir.

Bu olumsuz gelişmelerin yanısıra Musul'un kaybedilişindeki diğer sebepleri şu şekilde özetlemek mümkündür:

Musul meselesinde İngiltere'nin şiddetle direnmesi bölgenin petrol kaynakları açısından zengin oluşu, stratejik önemi ve İngiltere'nin imparatorluk yolları üzerinde oluşundan dolayıdır(56). Bölgenin sahip olduğu bu özellikler, İngiltere'nin ısrarcı, uzlaşmaz ve baskıcı tutumuna neden olmuştur. İngiltere'nin ortaya koyduğu bu tavrın bir diğer sebebi de I926'lı yıllarda hala Türk milletinin hayat hakkını tanımak istememesinden kaynaklanmaktadır.

ü. Kürkçüoğlu'nun da belirttiği gibi, İngiltere'nin bu tavrı karşısında *Türkiye'nin dış politika meselesindeki yalnızlığı,* Musul'un kaybedilmesinde öne çıkan önemli bir sebeptir. Bu yalnızlık, Milletler Cemiyeti'nde açıkça görülmüştür. Türkiye, Cemiyet'in üyesi olmamasına rağmen İngiltere, asli ve kurucu üyesidir(57). Bu yapıdaki bir kurumdan Türkiye lehine bir kararın çıkması oldukça zordur. Bunun yanısıra İngiltere'nin Irak, Milletler Cemiyeti, Soruşturma Komisyonu ve dünya kamuoyu üzerinde özellikle propaganda alanında üstün bir durumda olduğu gerçeğini de göz ardı etmemek gerekir.

Türkiye, Musul meselesi ile uğraşırken aynı zamanda bir değişim geçirmekteydi. Bu değişimin yönü ise* "Batı"* olarak tespit edilmiş ve *"Batılılaşma"* amacıyla bir seri inkılap hareketi gerçekleştirilmeye başlanmıştır. İngiltere ise Türkiye'nin yöneldiği Batıda güçlü bir simge olarak görünmekteydi. Dolayısı ile, Türkiye'nin Batıyla ve öncelikle İngiltere ile meselelerini çözmesi gerekiyordu(58).

şubat 1925'de meydana gelen* şeyh Sait İsyanı da* Musul'un kaybedilmesine zemin hazırlayan olaylardan biridir, isyan, Türkiye'nin Musul'daki iddiasını zayıflatmıştı. I. Dünya Savaşı'ndan itibaren İngiltere'nin bölgedeki Kürtleri desteklediği bilinmekle beraber, ayaklanmada İngiltere'nin kesin rolünü ortaya koyan bir belgeye rastlanmamıştır"(59). Ancak Toynbee'nin belirttiği gibi, *"İngilizler Musul'u işgal ettikleri andan itibaren Kürt milliyetçiliğini teşvik etmişler"*(60) ve şeyh Sait İsyanı'ndan istifade etmek suretiyle birtakım yararlar sağlamışlardır. İsyan ile birlikte, *Türk-Kürt ayrılığının ortaya çıkarılması* ve çoğunluğu Kürtler'den oluşan Musul'un Türkiye'ye verilmesi tezi zaafa uğratılmıştır. Bununla birlikte isyanla uğraşan bir Türkiye, Musul meselesinde göstermesi gereken direnişi ortaya koyamamıştır(61).

Yukarıda gösterilen bütün bu sebepler,* Musul meselesinden dolayı yeni bir savaşı göze alamayan Türkiye'yi* Ankara Antlaşması'nı imzalamaya sevk etmiştir. Dönemin Dışişleri Bakanı Tevfik Rüştü Aras'ın 7 Haziran 1926 tarihli meclis konuşması, söz konusu sebepleri teyit eder mahiyette olup, hatta daha da cesaretli bir ifadeyle Türkiye'nin yaptığı* "fedakarlıktan"* bahsetmektedir ( 62)

*"şark-ı Karib'de başlıca kuvveti temsil eden Türkiye Cumhuriyeti en esaslı mihveri siyaset-i milel-i mütemeddine arasında bir unsuru intizam ve terakki olarak çalışmak olduğundan cihanın ve şark-ı Karib'in sulh ve huzuru ve Irak'ın istiklal ve saadeti namına ve Büyük Britanya İmparatorluğu'yla münasebetimizi normal bir hale getirmek için yegane muallak kalan bu arazi meselesinde fedakarlıklara katlandık."*

* * * *

Dipnotlar

1 - Taner Baytok; İngiliz Belgeleriyle Türk Kurtuluş Savaşı, Ankara 1970, s. 302 vd.; Kemal Melek, İngiliz Belgeleriyle Musul Sorunu 1980-1926, İstanbul, 1983, s.26 

2 - Türk İstiklal Harbi I; Mondros Mütarekesi ve Tatbikatı, Genel Kurmay Yay., Ankara, 1962, s. 79 (ayrıca bkz.; 4 nolu kroki) 

3 - Ali İhsan Sabis; Harp Hatıralarım, Cilt V, Ankara, 1951, s.7.; M. Tayyip Gökbilgin, Milli Mücadele Başlarken, Ankara, 1959, Cilt I, s. 23.; Fahri Belen, Türk Kurtuluş Savaşı, Ankara, 1973, s. 32.; Yücel üzkaya, Türk İstiklal Savaşı ve Cumhuriyet Tarihi, Ankara, 1981, s. 5.; Ziya Arif Sirel, "Bir Emrivaki ile İngilizler Musul'u Nasıl Aldılar", Yakın Tarihimiz, Cilt I, S. 9.; K. Melek, age, s. 22. 

4 - Türk İstiklal Harbi I;a.g.b., s. 79. 

5 - Nejat Kaymaz; "Misak-ı Milli üzerinde Tartışmalar", VII. Türk Tarih Kongresi, Bildiriler Cilt III, TTK Yay., Ankara, 1983, s. 1956. 

6 - Atatürk'ün Söylev ve Demeçleri; Cilt II., TİTE Yay., Ankara 1981, s. 6 

7 - Bölge halkının İngiliz Himayesini istemediklerine dair birçok belge mevcuttur. Bazı örnekler vermek gerekirse, "İngilizler'in Süleymaniye'yi işgale kalkışmaları üzerine buradaki Arap ve Kürtler'in Osmanlı idaresini istemelerine" dair bkz.: Musul-Kerkük ile ilgili Arşiv Belgeleri (1525-1919); Başbakanlık Devlet Arşivleri Genel Müdürlüğü Yayını, Ankara, 1993, s.339-401.; "Musul halkının bölgedeki İngiliz görevlileri öldürdükleri ve Osmanlı Yönetimi'ni istediklerine" dair bkz.; a.g.e., s. 404-406. 

8 - Mim Kemal üke; Kerkük-Musul Dosyası, İstanbul, 1991, s. 15-16. 

9 - üke; a.g.e., s. 31 

10 - Atatürk'ün Söylev ve Demeçleri; Cilt I, s.74. 

11 - Türk İstiklal Harbi; Cilt IV, Güney Cephesi, Genel Kurmay Başkanlığı Basımevi, Ankara, 1966, s. 267 

12 - Türk İstiklal Harbi; a.g.b., s. 282.; Kamuran Gürün; Savaşan Dünya ve Türkiye, Ankara, 1986, s. 390-391. 

13 - üke; a.g.e, s. 52.; İhsan Ilgar; "Lozan Konferansının Başarısızlığa Uğraması Halinde Türk Genel Kurmayının Gizli Harekat Planı", Belgelerle Türk Tarih Dergisi, Sayı: 36, Eylül 1970, s. 33 

14 - Ali Naci Karacam; Lozan, İstanbul, 1971, s. 242. 

15 - Kadir Mısıroğlu; Musul Meselesi ve Irak Türkleri, İstanbul, 1975, s. 83. 

16 - Esasında bu istifa M. Kemal Paşa'nın talebiyle gerçekleşmiştir. Yusuf Kemal Bey'in 7 şubat- 3 Nisan 1922 tarihleri aracında gerçekleştirdiği Avrupa seyahatine giderken İstanbul'da Sultan Vahideddin ile "sıradan birisi gibi" görüşmesi Ankara'nın hoşuna gitmemiş T.B.M.M.'nin de sert tepkilere yol açmıştır. (Bu konuda geniş bilgi için bkz.; Yusuf Kemal Tengirşenk; Vatan Hizmetinde, Ankara, 1981, s. 270-271); Yusuf Hikmet Bayur; "T.B.M.M. Hükümeti Umur-ı Hariciye Vekili Yusuf Kemal Tengirşenk'in 1922 Martında yaptığı Avrupa Gezisiyle İlgili Anılar", Belleten, Cilt C, No: 160, Ekim 1976, s. 667.; Nutuk Cilt ü; s. 462.; E. Semih Yalçın; "Mustafa Kemal Paşa'nın Yusuf Kemal Heyeti Vasıtasıyla Batılı Devletler Nezdinde Yaptığı Barış Teşübbüsü", Askeri Tarih Bülteni, Sayı 40, Yıl: 21 şubat 1996, s.40) 

17 - Karacan; a.g.e, s. 63 vd. 

18 - Seha L. Meray; Lozan Barış Konferansı, Tutanaklar, Belgeler, Cilt I, İstanbul, 1993. s. 345. 

19 - Meray; a.g.e., Cilt I, s. 354-355 

20 - İsmet İnönü; "İnönü'nün Hatıraları", Ulus, 12 Eylül 1968. 

21 - üke; a.g.e., s. 54 

22 - İsmet Paşa 6 Ocak 1923 tarihinde Heyet-i Vekile Risayeti'ne çektiği telgrafta, "Bizim için Musul bir vatan meselesi, kendileri için petrol meselesidir. Petrol hususunda kendilerini tatmin edecek surette beraber çalışmaya amade olduğumuzu söyledim. Lord Curzon Musul şehrini vermeyeceklerini söyledi... Londra'ya iki müşavir gönderdim. İngilizler'i petrolde tatmin edip araziyi iade ettirmeye teşebbüs edeceklerdir" demektir. (Bkz.; Bilal şimşir; Lozan Telgrafları, Cilt I, Ankara, 1990. s.338-339) Rıza Nur da, Londra'ya gönderilen iki müşavirin başarılı olamadıklarını belirtmektedir. (Bkz.; Rıza Nur; Hayat ve Hatıratım, Cilt III, İstanbul, 1968, s.1307) 

23 - Rıza Nur; Hayat ve Hatıraları, İstanbul, 1991, s. 73. 

24 - Rıza Nur; a.g.e., s. 68. 

25 - Meray; a.g.e., Cilt.I, s. 360-364 

26 - Lord Curzon'un konferans sırasında ortaya koyduğu bu yöndeki görüşlerinin TBMM'deki tepkisi büyük olmuştur. Bitlis mebusu Yusuf Ziya Bey'in 25 Ocak 1923 tarihli oturumunda "Lord Curzon bizlere ve Kürt arkadaşlarımıza tecavüz, taaruz ve hakaret ediyor" şeklindeki sözleri bu konuda bir müzakerenin açılmasına yol açmış, Mazhar Müfit, Hüseyin Avni, şer'iyye Vekili Vehbi ve Hacı İlyas Sami Beyler yaptıkları konuşmalarda Curzon'un ve İngiliz Hükümeti'nin ayrımcı siyasetini sert bir şekilde tenkit etmişlerdir. (Geniş bilgi için bkz.; TBMM Zabıt Ceridesr, Devre I, Cilt 26, 505-511 

27 - Ercüment Kuran; "Musul Meselesi II", Türkeli, 5 şubat 1997; Suphi Saatçi; Tarihi Gelişimi İçinde Irak'ta Türk Varlığı, İstanbul, 1996, s.161 

28 - Ergün Aybars; Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Tarihi I, Ankara, 1990, s. 355 

29 - T.B.M.M. Gizli Celse Zabıtları, Cilt IV, s. 65-71, 80-81. 

30 - Feridun Kandemir; Hatıraları ve Söyledikleriyle RaufOrbay, İstanbul, 1965, s. 115 

31 - T.B.M.M. Gizli Celse Zabıtları; Cilt IV, s. 131-138. 

32 - üke; a.g.e., s. 62 

33 - T.B.M.M. Gizli Celse Zabıtiarı;GXt IV, s.31-35.; M. Kemal üke; Musul Meselesi Kronolojisi 1918-1926, İstanbul, 1987, s. 110 

34 - Saatçi; a.g.e., s. 160 

35 - Ali Fuat Cebesoy; Ali Fuat Cebesoy'un Siyasi Hatıraları, İstanbul, 1957, s.246 

36 - Cebesoy; a.g.e., s. 247 - 248 

37 - üke; Kerkük- Musul Dosyası, s. 62. 

38 - Kandemir; a.g.e., s. 115 

39 - Atatürk'ün Söylev ve Demeçleri; Cilt m, TüTE Yay, Ankara ,1981, s. 56. 

40 - T.B.M.M. Gizli Celse Zabıtları; Cilt IV, s.173 -176. 

41 - T.B.M.M. Gizli Celse Zabıtları; Cilt IV, s. 173-176. 

42 - Cebesoy; a.g.e., s. 294-295. 

43 - Meray; a.g.e., Cilt II, s. 3.; M. Cemil; Lozan, Cilt II, İstanbul, 1933, s. 317-318. 

44 - İsmail Soysal; Türkiye'nin Siyasi Antlaşmaları (1920-1945), Cilt I, Ankara, 1989, s. 304.; ş . Yurdakul; Musul Meselesi, Ankara, 1975, s. 36-37. 

45 - Mehmet Gönlübol-Cem Sar; Olaylar/a Türk Dış Politikası, (1919-1973), Cilt I, 5. Baskı, A.ü.S.B.FYay., Ankara, 1982, s.75. 

46 - İngilizler bu tahkikatı lehlerine çevirmek için ne mümkünse yapmışlardır. Geniş bilgi için bkz.; Vakit, 3 Nisan 1925. 

47 - üke; a.g.e., s. 76 

48 - ümer Kürkçüoğlu; Türk-İngiliz İlişkileri (1919-1926), Ankara, 1978, s. 295. 

49 - Mısıroğlu; a.g.e., s. 38-151. 

50 - Kürkçüoğlu; a.g.e., s. 299,; Soysal; a.g.e., s. 306. 

51 - Andlaşma, TBMM tarafından 7 Haziran 1926 tarihinde onaylanmıştır. Oylamaya 145 milletvekili katılmış, bunlardan 142'si kabul, 2'si red oyu kullanmış, l milletvekili ise çekimser kalmıştır. Oylamaya katılmayan milletvekili sayısı ise 141'dir. (TBMM Zabıt Cerideleri, Devre II, Cilt 26, s. 164-195) 

52 - Ankara Antlaşması'nın metni için bkz: İ. Soysal; a.g.e., s. 309-317 .; Durmuş Yılmaz; Misak-ı Milirye Göre Musul, Konya, 1995, s. 125. 

53 - Mısıroğlu; a.g.e., s. 108.; Ilgar; a.g.m, BTTD, s. 33. 

54 - Kazım Karabekir; Paşaların Kavgası, İstanbul, 1991, s. 279, 283. 

55 - Nutuk, Cilt H, Ankara, 1984, s. 452. 

56 - Abtülahat Aksin; Atatürk'ün Dış Politika İlkeleri ve Diplomasisi, Ankara, 1991, s. 126. 

57 - Kürkçüoğlu; a.g.e., s. 301 

58 - Kürkçüoğlu; a.g.e., s. 308. 

59 - üke; a.g.e., s. 76; Kürkçüoğlu; a.g.e., s. 310; Yaşar Kalafat; şark Meselesi Işığında şeyh Sait Olayı, Karakteri, Dönemindeki Dış ve İç Olaylar, Ankara, 1992, s. 179 vd; Ancak Rauf Orbay "İsyancıların üzerinde bulunan silah ve askeri malzemelerin dışarıdan alındığını, hareketin İngiliz hükümetinin kışkırtması ve malzeme yardımıyla gerçekleştiğini" iddia etmiştir. (Bkz.; Erol Sadi; "Rauf Orbay'ın Hatıraları", Tercüman, 21 Ekim 1986) 

60 - üke; a.g.e., s. 76'dan iktibas; İngilizler'in Kürt milliyetçiliğini teşvik, etmelerinin yanı-sıra bölgedeki ahali ve aşiretleri Osmanlı Devleti'ne karşı ayaklandırmaya da çalışmışlardır. Geniş bilgi için bkz.: Musul-Kerkük ile İlgili Arşiv Belgeleri, s. 392-398 

61 - Kürkçüoğlu; a.g.e., s. 314 

62 - T.B.M.M. Gizli Celse Zabıtları; Devre II, Cilt 26, s. 165.

----------

